# Squatters Convergence in Brighton, UK from May 17-20



## lalalazoe (Apr 14, 2012)

OH we do like to squat beside the seaside!
Squatters Convergence Brighton 2012
Thurs 17th – Sun 20th May
Following the success of previous squatting convergences across Europe (Dijon ’07, Leeds, Berlin ’08 & Bristol ’09) the Squatters Network of Brighton (S.N.O.B) invites YOU for a weekend by the sea for the next squatter convergence!
With a bit of luck there should be some workshops (nominate yourself to run one!) and plenty of opportunities to get rowdy with your fellow squatters.
Celebrate squatting, meet squatters from all over the UK and other countries, spread the word about what’s going on in your city, and mobilise for action against the squatting ban right on Mike Weatherly’s door step.
In true squatter style this event will be focused on D.I.Y. and autonomous ethos so bring ideas, friends and things to share.
For more information or if you want to get involved in organising, hosting workshops or other events at the convergence please contact [email protected] or phone 07583010898
Expect crowded floors and gak galore!

www.network23.org/snob


I'll be in Dublin for the weeks coming up to this... and likely along with some bunches of other people i'll head over. hit me up if youre in ireland or nearby and looking for road dogs!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 18, 2012)

man, id love to go to this! i need to stop being so damn broke all the time.


----------



## landpirate (Apr 18, 2012)

Heard about this the other day. Looks interesting. Brighton is my hometown and I'm here for the time being. if you need showing around or info on anything I'm happy to help. In all honesty I might may not get massively involved in the actual squatters convergence as i have of late kinda removed myself from "the scene" as it were in Brighton, due to ex boyfriend dickheadness and doing my best to give up drinking but like I said I know where stuff is locally if you want to know anything. if not then enjoy Brighton its a fucking awesome place.


----------



## lalalazoe (Apr 30, 2012)

landpirate said:


> Heard about this the other day. Looks interesting. Brighton is my hometown and I'm here for the time being. if you need showing around or info on anything I'm happy to help. In all honesty I might may not get massively involved in the actual squatters convergence as i have of late kinda removed myself from "the scene" as it were in Brighton, due to ex boyfriend dickheadness and doing my best to give up drinking but like I said I know where stuff is locally if you want to know anything. if not then enjoy Brighton its a fucking awesome place.


 

sweet sweet! thanks so much! you wouldnt happen to know of a gaff for me to crash at in town, would ya ?


----------



## landpirate (May 1, 2012)

I'll see what I can find out for you. In the mean time if you can get hold of someone at The Cowley Club they might be able to help. http://www.cowleyclub.org.uk/ or give the number in the post from the squatters network a call 07583010898 . I expect they'll be breaking some property especially for this so I don't see a problem with finding crash space. I'm just sorry I personally don't have anywhere to offer.


----------



## lalalazoe (May 3, 2012)

its cool, thanks for the help.
i think my friends and i from the squat here are going to crack one open over there a few days before the convergence


----------



## RockerBilly (May 3, 2012)

it sucks that everyone at the uni there is doing exams that weekend. or maybe thats a good thing


----------



## landpirate (May 3, 2012)

I dunno I reckon its all about the Smash EDO demo on june 4th. That combined with it being the Jubilee weekend it's gonna fuck Brighton up. Should be fun!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2012)

didn't know there was so much going on in the UK... i think im gonna visit, maybe next summer though.


----------



## iSTEVEi (May 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me a ride from Birmingham?
Will contribute to Petrol money.


----------



## RockerBilly (May 4, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> didn't know there was so much going on in the UK... i think im gonna visit, maybe next summer though.


lol yeah man, certainly dont come this summer. if you do, dont go to london. As with the olympics anywhere, of course big brother is using it as an excuse to tighten their grip on society, introducing new laws, setting up missile bases on top of people's houses (seriously), and shutting off entire sections of the city, allowing only "VIPs" (basically yuppie scum) to enter. They've also issued some people (deemed too radical) with restraining orders so that they're not allowed to go anywhere near the olympic site, or the olympic routes, which span all over the city


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2012)

RockerBilly said:


> lol yeah man, certainly dont come this summer. if you do, dont go to london. As with the olympics anywhere, of course big brother is using it as an excuse to tighten their grip on society, introducing new laws, setting up missile bases on top of people's houses (seriously), and shutting off entire sections of the city, allowing only "VIPs" (basically yuppie scum) to enter. They've also issued some people (deemed too radical) with restraining orders so that they're not allowed to go anywhere near the olympic site, or the olympic routes, which span all over the city


 
yeah, ive always gotten the impression that the UK is a really "police state" kind of place


----------



## landpirate (May 4, 2012)

Matt, Yeah yeah yeah come visit! we'll all show you around you'll love it for sure!

And Rokerbilly has it down with the whole Olympic BS, however just think next summer, there is going to be a lot of beautiful East End buildings to squat when the Olympic village ends up derelict. I spent 6 months living officially in the old '68 (i think) olumpic village in mexico City and It was amazing. 

My friends have lived for years in Hackney in a narrow boat on the Leabridge River (Canal) for nothing as there was no mooring fees and they got evicted about 4 months ago due to the olympic committees 'aesthetic' cleansing of the East End of London. I guess we're just lucky that unlike China, they didn't just kidnap people and take them away and kill them. However, whatever the tourists see of the East End now is a disgusting sanitised version of the reality. I imagine it'll be like living in Mary Poppins forever...


----------



## RockerBilly (May 4, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, ive always gotten the impression that the UK is a really "police state" kind of place


yep i'd definitely say the uk is a police state but the one good thing is it's really not "got its shit together" in the sense that the usa is, like how USA cops have a real military sort of vibe to them. Like at protests in the UK its common for police to get outnumbered, and during the riots the police seriously just stood by and literally didn't try and stop them at all. Also average cops tend to be "decent" in a sense like one time i was detained because i was carrying something that could have been used as an offensive weapon (it was stuff for work im a builder) right where the Pope was going by in his little go kart. But then I explained to the cop I needed it for work and then said he was gonna let me go but first i have to give him my name, id, address etc and i said "no thats not true, i don't have to give you any of those things and unless you're going to arrest me i'm going to leave" and he just smiled and said yeah you're right and "released" me


----------

